# Pompano Teaser Flies Material



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Want to start tying Teaser Flies for Pompano! Using 30011 Mustad Hooks- Nickel- long shank- 1/0. What Material is best for this, crimped nylon hair or something else? Also what length is best to purchase? This will be my first attempt at this! Thanks


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Should I be Using Crimped Nylon or Bucktail? Pompano teaser flies above Jig! Thanks


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Make a couple with different materials and see which one works the best for your conditions. Head to your local fly fishing shop, you should be able to find a wide selection of flashabou, bucktail, and anything else you want to tie onto a hook. You normally can buy long strands then cut them to length.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I use bucktail only on my jigs. I use the less buoyant portion on the hair to make them sink faster and stay on the bottom. C2


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Supreme hair,unique hair,and bucktail.Personally,I prefer supreme hair with krystal flash.


----------

